# Very excited from Leeds



## meepmeep (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello everyone

I just purchased a Bedford CF, which i pick up tomorrow, its old but beautiful and i love it already.  I can see this website is going to be a great way for me to learn and to keep me going through the working week while I dream of my weekends in the van.  

Fit to burst with happiness and excitement - Meep Meep x


----------



## robert b (Nov 6, 2009)

welcome to site where in leeds are you theres a few of us from leeds area on here . you will get all the help you need .


----------



## meepmeep (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks so much Allan.

I live in Robin Hood - near Rothwell.


----------



## robert b (Nov 6, 2009)

iam in seacroft at side of A 64 up at tesco roundabout  hope you have lots of fun and plesure with   your van .


----------



## tony (Nov 6, 2009)

meepmeep said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just purchased a Bedford CF, which i pick up tomorrow, its old but beautiful and i love it already.  I can see this website is going to be a great way for me to learn and to keep me going through the working week while I dream of my weekends in the van.
> 
> Fit to burst with happiness and excitement - Meep Meep x



welcome & enjoy your van. 
keep her between the ditches.
tony


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 6, 2009)

welcome ,chrissy has a cf and she's from leed's you might be able to breed van's i mean


----------



## zeezee16 (Nov 6, 2009)

meepmeep said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just purchased a Bedford CF, which i pick up tomorrow, its old but beautiful and i love it already.  I can see this website is going to be a great way for me to learn and to keep me going through the working week while I dream of my weekends in the van.
> 
> Fit to burst with happiness and excitement - Meep Meep x


Hi, welcome to the site, when do you get the van, if you fancy trying it out tomorow night, we will be going up to the Station inn at ribblehead if you fancy it. (Stickers available through the back door, save on postage).
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## meepmeep (Nov 6, 2009)

I have posted the cheque already - keen bean.

I collect the van tomorrow, however i am going to Campaign for Real Ale festival in Wakefield tomorrow night - a worthy cause i am sure you will agree. 

Thanks for all being so friendly - this is great x


----------



## frogdude (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent choice of 'van.  CFs seem to be gaining in popularity. Have you been on the CF-UK site yet? 

CF-UK The Bedford CF van/motorhome Web Site - An area of the web dedicated to the Bedford CF in all its forms with loads of helpful advice and info on the Bedford CF


----------



## meepmeep (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Frogdude ill join this instant.


----------



## frogdude (Nov 6, 2009)

It costs 7.50 to be a full member, and i got 15 quid off my insurance for the year. So well worth it!


----------



## ajs (Nov 6, 2009)

.

mornin bleetbleet.. scuse my igorance.. but what is on of them...CF thingies 

btw... do you get timothy taylor at your beer fests 

OH.. and welcome.. have fun ... sheeetloads 

regards 
aj


----------



## tan-all-over (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to this site. Have a great time in your 'bus' any probs some one will help. regards Autoquest 320


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the site and many happy camping weekends.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Chrissy (Nov 7, 2009)

*We got one too*

Hey MeepMeep - welcome

We too have a Bedford CF  1981 on an X reg  - we love her too  .  I'm sure you'll get lots of pleasure from using her 

Funny thing is, we only live in Methley, which is also near to Rothwell, but nearer to Castleford.

We stayed down at Lemonroyd Marina the other week, so close but it could have been anywhere - lovely walk along the canal with the dogs too   

This site is fab and the peeps are lovely, we've already met quite a few.

Cheers


----------



## meepmeep (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Chrissy, I know Methley well, we actually put in an offer on a house there last year (sale fell through but thats a whole other story).

I had a drive around in my new toy this weekend.  Not the easiest thing i have ever driven but i am sure i will get used to it.

Booked a week off work in two weeks - going to go up the east coast - brrrrrrrr x


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 9, 2009)

meepmeep said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just purchased a Bedford CF, which i pick up tomorrow, its old but beautiful and i love it already.  I can see this website is going to be a great way for me to learn and to keep me going through the working week while I dream of my weekends in the van.
> 
> Fit to burst with happiness and excitement - Meep Meep x



Hi Meep Meep

You sound very excited, like a puppy with two tails - good luck. how about some pics when you calm down a bit (come down to earth) if that day ever comes.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Info:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


Pics:http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## meepmeep (Nov 9, 2009)

I have some pics - I just have to work out how to put them on.  I am going to give making some new curtains for it a try tonight, even though I have to use wonderweb to turn up my trousers because i am so rubbish at sewing.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 9, 2009)

meepmeep said:


> I have some pics - I just have to work out how to put them on.  I am going to give making some new curtains for it a try tonight, even though I have to use wonderweb to turn up my trousers because i am so rubbish at sewing.



Good luck with the curtains - just remember if you are happy with it nothing else matters, you put your own mark on the van and make it your pride and joy.

John and Ruth (Guernsey Donkey's)


----------



## Chrissy (Nov 10, 2009)

*Loads of places*



meepmeep said:


> Thanks Chrissy, I know Methley well, we actually put in an offer on a house there last year (sale fell through but thats a whole other story).
> 
> I had a drive around in my new toy this weekend.  Not the easiest thing i have ever driven but i am sure i will get used to it.
> 
> Booked a week off work in two weeks - going to go up the east coast - brrrrrrrr x



Hi Meepmeep

There are loads of wild spots up the east cost just have a look in the forums under England and then select where.  Once place I would suggest is Grosmont, just outside Whitby (3 to 4 miles) lovely place in the overflow (woods) car park - I bet you will be the only ones there.  Lovely walks all around there too.

PM me if you need more help but there are loads of peeps on here who do the east coast on a regular basis and we are virtual newcomers.


----------



## zeezee16 (Nov 10, 2009)

meepmeep said:


> I have some pics - I just have to work out how to put them on.  I am going to give making some new curtains for it a try tonight, even though I have to use wonderweb to turn up my trousers because i am so rubbish at sewing.


Got a profesional sewer here, sewer doesnt look right, sewing machinest, that looks better.
My wife Ali recovered our front seats, recovered the bed, made the curtains etc.
if you want to PM me, i will give you our phone no.
Cheers, pete


----------



## meepmeep (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually my curtains look amazing i am so pleased with myself and all done in one night!  Thanks anyway Pete.

Chrissy i think for my first trip in my van i may stay at camp sites, just because i am not sure i am fully equipt yet to not.  If it was summer i would prob brave it.  I need to get used to how everything works and the kind of things i will need to take.  Besides my husband is not fully convinced with this whole idea - dont want to frighten him off with the cold on our first journey.  Know any good campsites near Whitby?  Pref walking distance to the town.


----------

